# Trend Micro Problems



## rahzip (Nov 9, 2005)

I bought and installed Trend Micro Internet Security Pro over two months ago and I have had nothing but problems since!!!!!!!! I has yet to work properly. My computer performace is worse. I can not get online through my provider. (SBC Yahoo) The firewall shuts down as does the TM Internet 
Security Pro. I have problems watching video clips online, Quick Time and Windows. TM has yet to find spyware or a virus. The scans take forever.
There is often problems with updates. 

I have tried their support, wow it is poor to say the least!!!!!! I do not know how many times I have heard uninstall and reinstall TM. Which does not solve the issues. I have chat with them, emailed and called them. It all is terrible!!! You can not get to anyone higher in the company than the people who answer the tech line. I can not believe you can not escalate matters to a higher level.

I am very unhappy with the support!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not a "computer guy" first and foremost. I admit that!!!! Now, I am guessing there is some competing software in my comp. I have got a list from TM of competing software and have removed what the TM suggested when I first installed TM and I have went through and manual removed some that I found on their list. 

Is there anyway to get this straightened out or do I need to trash the TM and get something that actually works??

Please advise 
Thanks Rahzip


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Rahzip,

What other Anti Virus program/s did you have on your computer before you installed Trend Micro™?
There is a possibility that there are remnances of these left behind, but we won't know this until you give us a complete list of what is in your 'arsenal'.
Post back with the information and we will reassess your issue.

Kind Regards,


----------



## rahzip (Nov 9, 2005)

Dave 
Thanks for the responce!!

Going off of the top of my head here, AdAware, AVG, Spybot, Symantic ?
Windows Defender, AT&T Yahoo had a scan I forgot the name.
The problem is I deleted anything the TM software suggested when I installed it and did not wtrite down what I uninstalled. Then I did the samething when I talked to them and they said get rid of "whatever" I did, and did not keep track.
The techs were very little help. If it was not in their prompts on their comp. they were looking at, they had no clue of what to due. It is like they are reading from a script. The problems I am having were not written in the play. So to speak.
It is really frustrating to spend almost $100.00 U.S. and the software does not work.
At this point I am about ready to cut my losses and get rid of TM and buy something else. 

I had less problems when I was using free ware I got online.

This may not of been of much help (the list) sorry about that and the rant!!!!
Is there a way to get a list through my comp. and post those results?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi rahzip,

That list _has_ given me an insight! :grin:

Seeing you mentioned Symantec™ whatever, I suggest you go *here* and use one of the "Removal Tools", as Symantec/Norton programs are extremely difficult to uninstall completely, without using these.
My supposition is that there is an underlying conflict on your machine because of 'debris' left behind after you "uninstalled" the Symantec program.
Furthermore, if you still Have AVG® on the computer, is _will_ have to be uninstalled also _before_ you attempt the installation of Trend Micro™.
I would also advise that you really do not not need Windows Defender if you have other AV programs on board; having more than one Anti Virus program is not recommended, as it _will_ cause severe conflicts on your machine.

Try this suggestion and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------

